# breeding cherry barbs



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Is there any special way to do this? or is just put a male and a female together and wait? Any help is appreciated


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

StripesAndFins said:


> Is there any special way to do this? or is just put a male and a female together and wait? Any help is appreciated


http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/barbs/cherrybarb.php

http://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/cyprinids/cherrybarb.php

http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_cherry.php

TR


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Is there a special way to tell if the fish are mating?


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

StripesAndFins said:


> Is there a special way to tell if the fish are mating?


During the spawning period, the male Cherry barb will become even more vividly coloured than normally. *from*
http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/barbs/cherrybarb.php


Cherry barbs are the easiest fish to breed I have ever come across. While in my isolation tank they layed eggs of which about 25 baby barbs made it. Now, in my large community tank they are constantly demonstrating breeding behavior. I assume it is because of the acidity of the water. I've had 2 pairs in the tank for nearly 3 months and the males have never been anything less than bright red. The males do tend to carve out territories - my larger male chases away any fish which moves into his corner of the tank. They aren't picky eaters and like other barbs will help clean food off the bottom. I highly recommend these fish, as long as there's enough space in the tank for occasional bickering. *from*
http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_cherry.php

TR


----------

